# [Heisec] WhatsApp macht sich Authentifizierung leicht



## Newsfeed (10 September 2012)

Das mobile Messaging-Programm WhatsApp verwendet in seiner Android-Version die eindeutige Gerätekennung zum Identifizieren des Nutzers. Das ist leicht zu missbrauchen.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



















Weiterlesen...


----------

